# There has to be a better way - pinning on bib numbers ?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't race, but do occasionally ride in an organized/supported event that requires the riders wear bib numbers. 

I hadn't done this in several years, but this last weekend at a charity ride (Bike-MS Deception Pass), I was a little surprised to see them handing out safety pins with the numbers.

Someone has surely invented a better way to do this? 

I've seen the little magnet things (race dots?), but from the reviews I've read, they tend to not stay put, and most folks end up using the pins AND the magnets, which seems kind of silly.

Maybe some kind of double sided tape that would hold up for a few hours on a sweaty jersey, but still come off later? 

We were laughing about this at the event. Someone jokingly suggested a stapler.. but I think they meant stapling it through the jersey and into the rider. 

Does anyone have a secret racing Illuminati trick for this? 

Experiences they'd like to share (good or bad) ?

My complaint is that even with the six pins they provided, the thing was still flapping around on my back. I took as much care as I could to get it mounted square and snug, but meh.. too much hassle. Maybe just a sharpie on the jersey next time


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

So simple hard to improve upon. Like the paperclip. Agreed it's PIA though.

Some rides use only wrist bans.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Crumple up the bib number real well. Always bring a container of pins with you and use more than the sponsor provides. Cut off or fold over excess material, leaving just the number visible. However know that might offend the ride organizer if a sponsor's name is on the bib number.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Done right, pins can have that number flat on your jersey as a pancake. Important to keep it out of the wind, too, though, as much as possible. Don't pin high up and don't pin on the side panel (under the armpit).

Wad the number up so it lays down as flat as possible. Pin it as low as possible. Use seven to eight pins that go through the number two times each. Do NOT pin through the holes already provided in the number. 

There's also race glue, but that's more for time trials and is a pita more so than pins.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> Crumple up the bib number real well. Always bring a container of pins with you and use more than the sponsor provides. Cut off or fold over excess material, leaving just the number visible. However know that might offend the ride organizer if a sponsor's name is on the bib number.


It also makes it much harder to read the number, which is why you can be DQed from a race if you fold or cut or number. The white background on the number is necessary to make the actual black numbering stand out on camera. 

Though not an issue on a charity ride. Probably more to make sure random people aren't eating at the rest stops.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah, 8 pins. Low and more to the side. Most importantly, as suggested, "double" pin so the the pin punched through the number twice. I'm just amazed how many guys do 4 pins and "single" pin so just the one end is anchored through the number and the other to the jersey. More often than not the number scoops a ton of air and sort of looks like a sail in a wind tunnel.

And learn to pin yourself over the steering wheel or with a pillow etc...it's not that hard and often times quicker than having someone else pin you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think some of the guys at the Olympics had a special skin suit that had a number pouch. 

For the last couple of years, I have been using 3M adhesive spray and I just slap it on my jersey. It leaves a little gunk. Easier than pinning stuff on a skin suit.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I think some of the guys at the Olympics had a special skin suit that had a number pouch.
> 
> For the last couple of years, I have been using 3M adhesive spray and I just slap it on my jersey. It leaves a little gunk. Easier than pinning stuff on a skin suit.


Even then you are required to have the number pinned I believe. And I've used 3M77 in long hot races and like the race it started to come unglued. I like using spray and pins for tt's though...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> Even then you are required to have the number pinned I believe. And I've used 3M77 in long hot races and like the race it started to come unglued. I like using spray and pins for tt's though...


I've never had anyone make me use pins in the Midwest. I'm usually able to get it nice and flat without coming unglued. Once or twice, I've had to add a pin because it didn't work as well. I've also had stage races where I switched in and out of my skin suit, which required pins after the initial glue.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

spade2you said:


> I've never had anyone make me use pins in the Midwest. I'm usually able to get it nice and flat without coming unglued. Once or twice, I've had to add a pin because it didn't work as well. I've also had stage races where I switched in and out of my skin suit, which required pins after the initial glue.


I believe the USA Racing rules used to specify pins, but it's my understanding that verbiage has been removed. I just requires your numbers be displayed, and if they are not visible, or if they fall off during a race, you can be relegated or DQ'd at the judges discretion.

This is neither here nor there. No event/charity ride is going to enforce any rules about pins, tape, magnets, etc.. They just want to make sure you are a registered rider if you need SAG support, or are involved in an accident or something. They provide pins, but they don't care how you mount them, as long as they are visible.

Some timed events (Gran Fondo's etc...) may have more specific rules regarding chip placement, etc... but i'm just kinda surprised that no one has come up with a better way to mount these things that safety pins. 

Pins check the 'cheap' and 'accessible' check boxes, but they are more than a small pain in the ass, and they can damage a jersey, especially if you snag them on something. If I am wearing some kind of commemorative jersey as part of your event, the last thing I want to do is put a bunch of holes in it and risk snags, etc... 

This seems like a prime opportunity for someone with an entrepreneurial spirit, who is inclined to solve problems.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

3M77..... I've washed my skinsuit with the numbers still on it and raced it the next day.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I use eventclips and I really like them. I usually add one or two pins in the middle of the number. Faster and easier to get the number on straight.

see here: EventClips - Pinless Bib Number Fasteners

shipping was a bit high but I order several packs and used them as gifts to friends.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Migen21 said:


> I believe the USA Racing rules used to specify pins, but it's my understanding that verbiage has been removed. I just requires your numbers be displayed, and if they are not visible, or if they fall off during a race, you can be relegated or DQ'd at the judges discretion.
> 
> This is neither here nor there. No event/charity ride is going to enforce any rules about pins, tape, magnets, etc.. They just want to make sure you are a registered rider if you need SAG support, or are involved in an accident or something. They provide pins, but they don't care how you mount them, as long as they are visible.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I haven't had any hassles with race officials or the number coming off since I learned how to do it right. I might be inclined to use pins in something high profile. Skin suits are such a pain to pin.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Pins are so 1940s. It's incredible that someone hasn't come up with a working alternative.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> Pins are so 1940s. It's incredible that someone hasn't come up with a working alternative.



How about 1840's? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_pin

170 odd years is long enough. Someone should have figured out a 'better way' by now.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Migen21 said:


> How about 1840's?


I don't remember as I'm not that old. I was around in the 40's though but actually didn't start pinning numbers on until the early '60s.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I've only been able to pin my number on a skinsuit just two times without having to ask for help adjusting pins after putting it on.


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Like what others mentioned, 3M #77 adhesive. Spray it on the number and wait 5 minutes. Spray it again and have your buddy put it on. When you are back home, take the number off, spray Goo Gone on the jersey and wait a few minutes then wash. Voila, no residue!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

This, from the UK's "Cycling Weekly" magazine after the UK's incredible performances in the Olympic track events -

"Unlike Australia and the Netherlands, GB opted not to put their race numbers in smooth pockets sewn into their skinsuits but to use good old fashioned safety pins. However, their numbers were pinned much lower than other nations."


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

being a designer of retail displays and tradeshow graphics I have tested adhesion in a lot of things. I would say I am an expert in the subject.
So this stuff works great. I have used numerous times for number adhesion.
It works for all kinds of stuff, it is sticky as hell.

The Original Killer Red Tape (tm) - Bron Tapes

Make sure you remove after a race / ride. Don't let it sit, you may have difficulty removing. My daughter wanted to wear her Totoro Slippers for Halloween to complete her costume. The soles being thin so I made a second layer and used killer red to hold them on. She forgot to remove the extra soles for a couple days and when she finally tried the sole of the slipper tore before the tape bond budged


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I've used this stuff quite a bit: Elmer's Multi-Purpose Spray Adhesive | Photo-Safe Glue

I've also used 3M but the can I bought dried to a brown/tan color that left some gooey residue on my kit. The Elmers is clear and is easier to remove.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

atpjunkie said:


> being a designer of retail displays and tradeshow graphics I have tested adhesion in a lot of things. I would say I am an expert in the subject.
> So this stuff works great. I have used numerous times for number adhesion.
> It works for all kinds of stuff, it is sticky as hell.
> 
> ...


I've read about this stuff, and would love to buy a roll, even if just to have around the house, but to try with the bib numbers as well. Unfortunately, I cant seem to find anyone selling single rolls, and I certainly don't need a 5 pack.


----------

